# Kleine Graphik vergrößern - Schärfe.....



## Nixblick (13. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich eine Deutschlandkarte (einfarbig - ohne Flüsse, Landesgrenzen, etc. - also nur die Form quasi) vergrößern muss für ein Poster (95x130cm). Im Moment ist die Karte nur ca. 1/4 DIN A 4 Seite. 
Ich hab sie jetzt ganz simpel vergrößert und dachte, ich kann die Ränder schon irgendwie so bearbeiten, dass sie nicht mehr pixelig oder verschwommen sind... Geht aber net! :-/
Für euch Profis müsste das doch eine Kleinigkeit sein, oder?! Hat jemand einen Tip? Weil selbst das nachfahren mit einem Brush wird uneben (habe kein Zeichenpad). Aber das muss doch irgendwie machbar sein......... 

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips!

LG
Nixblick (der Name ist mal wieder Programm......)


----------



## Ven0m (13. April 2005)

Smart Scale ist eine Lösung, das ist ein Plugin für Photoshop was Bilder größer machen kann. Es ist ganz gut. ansonsten ist es natürlich schlecht ein kleineres Bild auf Postergröße zu bekommen. du könntest eventuell mit der Auflösung von 300 auf 250 dpi gehn-aber das wird auch nicht so sehr viel bringen, google mal nach diesem Plugin für Photoshop 

bye


----------



## hotschen (13. April 2005)

Für sowas solltest du schon ein vektorformat nehmen. Anbei eine wmf, allerdings mit Landesgrenzen. (Sollte aber kein Problem sein, die zu entfernen.


----------



## Nixblick (13. April 2005)

ok - das könnte ich versuchen... problem ist nur, dass ich außer photoshop kein graphikprogramm zur verfügung hab - und wmf lässt sich mit PS nicht öffnen....... :-/


----------



## chrisbergr (13. April 2005)

Wenn du mal ne halbe Stunde Zeit hast, dürfte es doch auch kein Problem sein, von dem Bild welches du hast mit einem der Pfadwerkzeuge die Kontur nachzufahren und das ganze als Eigene Form abzuspeichern, oder?

So hast du es dann immer auf Lager, wenn du es brauchst und du kannst es so viel skalieren, wie du möchtest.


----------



## Nixblick (13. April 2005)

:-(
also ich komm mit photoshop zwar klar - aber mit pfaden etc. kann ich leider nix anfangen.....


----------



## Nixblick (13. April 2005)

ok... ich hab mich jetzt mal an Pfaden versucht - hat auch RELATIV gut geklappt... ABER das ist jetzt irgendwie etwas kantig (hätte wohl mehr Punkte setzen müssen... ) - kann man das denn irgendwie "abrunden"?


----------



## Nico (13. April 2005)

Ven0m hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Smart Scale ist eine Lösung, das ist ein Plugin für Photoshop was Bilder größer machen kann. Es ist ganz gut.



Ich hab mir mal die Trial runtergeladen, bekomm sie aber nicht installiert. Kann jemand einen Tip geben?

In der TXT-Anleitung steht, bei einem dt. PS müssen man den Ordner aus dem =>Zusatzmodul=>PS-Only in den ordner=>Zusatzmodul kopieren. Klappt bei mit trotzdem nicht....


----------



## Nico (13. April 2005)

Nico hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab mir mal die Trial runtergeladen, bekomm sie aber nicht installiert. Kann jemand einen Tip geben?
> .



Echt doof, wenn man blind ist  ;-)  Es wird ja oben in der Menuleiste Extensis extra aufgeführt. Ich hab immer unter Filter gesucht...


----------



## Duddle (13. April 2005)

Nixblick hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ok... ich hab mich jetzt mal an Pfaden versucht - hat auch RELATIV gut geklappt... ABER das ist jetzt irgendwie etwas kantig (hätte wohl mehr Punkte setzen müssen... ) - kann man das denn irgendwie "abrunden"?



Das kannst du mit dem Convert Point Tool machen. Damit wandelst du normale Eckpunkte durch klicken-halten-ziehen in eine Bezier-Kurve.

Ein paar allgemeine Tipps zur Verwendung von Pfaden gibt's auch in diesem netten Videotutorial.

Duddle


----------



## Nico (13. April 2005)

Ven0m hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Smart Scale ist eine Lösung, das ist ein Plugin für Photoshop was Bilder größer machen kann. Es ist ganz gut. a



Also ich hab das Teil jetzt mal mehrfach getestet. Es ist so überflüssig wie ein Kropf...
Die gleichen Ergebnisse, wenn nicht noch besser, erzielt man durch die richtige Anwendung der Bildgröße


----------

